# Coffee with Espresso Machine



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

Right, I don't do this correctly so any advice is thanked. In a morning, I prefer an actual coffee rather than a mini espresso etc so i turn on the espresso machine and let it run through to fill the cup, and then add a little bit of milk. sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Should i be using an espresso grind etc? What sort of beans does this suit?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What machine, what coffee, what grinder?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Probably best to pull a regular espresso shot, then dilute with water from the kettle. I'd aim to have the coffee dose as 7% to 8% of the weight of the beverage? So if dosing at 18g, that should do a mugful (18/.075 = 240)? But you might like less dilution?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

Sounds about right MWJB

Is it better to just pull the shot then and top up with water from a kettle?

rather then letting the machine pump the remainder of the water through it?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you tasted the dog end of an extraction? It's not adding anything positive to the coffee.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Noah&theBean said:


> Sounds about right MWJB
> 
> Is it better to just pull the shot then and top up with water from a kettle?
> 
> rather then letting the machine pump the remainder of the water through it?


To run that amount of water though the puck, without overextracting (dragging out a lot of bitter brown water) you'd need massive grind adjustments, between that & your normal espresso...if your grinder & machine were up to even getting a decent extraction at that length. So keep the extractions as consistent as possible, in your typical espresso range, then dilute to get the volume...just like if you were making a latte...erm, but with hot water instead of foamed milk...if that makes any sense?

The shot itself is where you extract the flavour, if it tastes good at 30ml, it should still taste good, just be weaker when you add the hot water, maybe up to 300ml? The point being once you have extracted the good flavour from the puck...stop! Irrespective of shot weight/volume, adding water/milk dilutes (weakens) but doesn't affect extraction (flavour balance).


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

Great advice - i've tried this just now and i must say the coffee tastes completely different!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Unless you have an EK43 that is.....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Unless you have an EK43 that is.....


Ha ha...I knew it wouldn't be long before that came up.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Unless you have an EK43 that is.....


I've actually had some very drinkable " mistakes" from the Sage Mythos combo that were umm very very Lungos, usually caused by my NHS drug fogged brain 1st thing in a day, like leaving the shot running while I get the milk out of the fridge etc.


----------

